# Tommy Farmer in Hampton VA



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Saw on facebook that Tommy will be at a new tackle shop in Hampton, VA during their Grand Opening on May 4th. The shop is called the Rod Father and here is their facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/rodfatherva


----------

